# Irrigation on raised terrace



## srmorris2 (Aug 31, 2018)

I have this lovely unique terrace in my yard that I'm wanting to plan out for on irrigation. Currently I'm working on my entire yard plan, and want to account for some sort of irrigation up here, drip or spray. We haven't decided the ultimate fate yet, whether we do grass or plants. It's about 15' of change (6.5psi).

What I'm confused about is backflow prevention. Now I understand that a standard vacuum breaker needs to be 12" above your highest sprinkler, but I can't install that on my roof. So, what would my options be for installing backflow for just this area, downstream of the standard bf preventer for the rest of the system?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think you pipe up the hill, place a backflow device up there and then valve and pipes down the hill.


----------



## srmorris2 (Aug 31, 2018)

Can I put a second backflow up there just for the terrace or would I need to feed the entire system off that?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think you could add two, but might have to test both. I would check with your local government, this is pushing the limits of my knowledge. I live in flat Indiana.


----------

